# 2000 Altima engine kills when put into Drive / Reverse



## mini-moo (Jan 22, 2014)

My 2000 Altima GS starts just fine and seemingly idles just fine. Shifting to Drive or Reverse and taking my foot off break when attempting to move the vehicle forwards or backwards immediately kills the engine. I have been Googling the behavior this evening and have found a couple posts on various forums that point to an issue with the torque converter. I would like to hear from anyone who has experienced similar behavior and find out how it was resolved.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Idled too Low! Try driving with both feet and keep your idle up with your right foot and brake with your left to shift into drive and you should be fine! You should be able to increase your rpm from idle to whatever without it killing the the engine....see if keeping the rpm at around 1000 rpm allows you to drive thru this gear selection situation!


----------

